# livraison du nouvel Ipad



## djrams10 (13 Mars 2012)

bonjour, ou en ai votre livraison d'ipad?
Moi expédié je devrais le recevoir au plus tard pour le 16 Mars.
Mais la question est, va t'on le recevoir avant?
Avez vous un numero de suivi activer avec votre transporteur?
Moi toujours le numero d'apple qui n'est compatible avec rien!
Merci de transmettre des informations sur vos livraisons si vous en avez a 3jours du lancement de nos joujoux.


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (14 Mars 2012)

En ce qui me concerne le n° de tracking UPS n'est toujours pas actif (j'ai précommandé le 8 mars à 7h00)... Et pourtant la date de livraison estimée est le 16 mars. :mouais:


----------



## Kamidh (14 Mars 2012)

Bonjour un sujet existe déja ici => http://forums.macg.co/ipad/ipad-3-intracable-1048612.html

Merci


----------



## OliveRoudoudou (14 Mars 2012)

C'est bon merci on a vu


----------

